

Temple Operating System V1.00 Released - jplur
http://www.templeos.org/

======
robocat
Skimming the source code files I really wanted to play his game:
<http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Apps/Pilgrims/Pilgrims.html#l1>

Fortunately he made a bunch of videos showing himself playing the games, with
a voiceover containing his own quirky humour:

<http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Accts/TS/Wb2/Games.html>

Wow.

NSFW: I noticed some bigoted comments on the blog.

------
kostya-kow
Reddit discussion:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1aqdxn/temple_o...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1aqdxn/temple_operating_system_v100_released/)

This guy has schizophrenia, and a some of things he says is really weird.

